# Look out for the Nodak Crew!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Be on the lookout for the Nodak crew... We migrated into a new area this weekend had had a great time on the ducks and geese.

From left to right: Chris Hustad, Eric Hustad, Lance S., Taylor E. (Maverick), Tyler E. (goosebuster3), Gabe, Doug P., Dean S. (mallard), and AJ.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Man those are some real good hunter! Evertime they have birds infront of them? To bad Erick couldn't find his safety in time otherwise we might have more? :lol: j/k with you Erick but I thought it was funnier when you didn't have any shells in your gun? :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayjay (Oct 7, 2002)

:sniper:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Remember Maverick I'm just trying to let you younger guys get the shots...... Another fun shoot..... where were you for the Twins games??? I got stuck having to eat your duck.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Had a great time guys we will have to do it again.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Nice Shooting Fellas! Looks like you had a great hunt. Here's one of some ducks...


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Sorry guys, but I have no clue how to shrink pictures down. Chris, can you give me a hand here?


----------

